# Logan spindle



## Giles (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Logan 11" X 36" Lathe. I have never owned or operated a Lathe that I could not identify the taper of the headstock spindle. It does not match anything I have found. 
The Outer diameter of the taper--inside the 1 1/2-8 threaded nose--- is 1.125 and the smaller dia. is 1" with a length of 2". The spindle through hole is 1.008.
I am beginning to believe that someone has made it a custom size, although it doesn't appear to be so.
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 13, 2012)

Have you consulted this page?

http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/spindle_nose_data.html


----------

